
Free List of 1000 Fastest Growing SaaS: Includes 21+ YC Companies - jlemoine
http://saas1000.com/
======
thomasblue
Thanks!

If you signup you can get the list for free and get the updates that we are
going to send later which will include things like you are talking about;

-Growth Rate Graph -Has growth slowed in the past quarter -Which ones took money, etc.

The ranking data is somewhat based on the # of employees a company has and how
quickly it grows.

------
WheelsAtLarge
Where do you get the ranking data? It would be nice to see a small summary of
what the companies do. If you add a growth rate graph, that would help too.

Good job.

------
rco8786
What does one do with this data?

